# Exclusively on Watchuseek: First draft of the Damasko diver's watch D-Sub1



## StufflerMike

Fresh from the press: Konrad Damasko just e-mailed me the first draft of the new Damasko D-Sub1 which is completely made out of seawater resistant German submarine steel. When I write "completely" it says that both, case and bracelet, are made of U-Boot steel. The bracelet, most parts being visually identical to the ice-hardened bracelet, features an in-house developed and in-house made deployant clasp with a diver's extension. A rubber strap option (Hirsch) will also be available.

The watch is equipped with an elaboré grade ETA 2824-2 and is rated wr up to 300M. The sapphire crystal is slightly domed and ar-coated on the outside and inside The bezel is easy to grip and operate. The current model features a blue dial, other colours will be available lateron.









Despite the crown being moved to the 4 o'clock position and the bezel being slightly different in design, the Damasko D-Sub1 can't deny its DNA.

More specs will be published soon. Stay tuned though. First models will be presented to the public at this years' Munichtime end of October and hopefully at the Damasko store opening in Regensburg.


----------



## manofrolex

That date sticks out like a sore thumb. Not pretty at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

Nice to see another German Made diver using German sub steel. Hope it has the patented ball bearing bezel and crown tubes. Would be a shame and truly less of what makes a Damasko a Damasko if not. I could live with the clashing date wheel background and placement of it if the tech is there.


----------



## Steppy

What a mess

Been hoping for a Damasko dive watch for a few years. This however, is not it.


----------



## pley3r

Needs more crosshairs. 
Lack of silly words on the dial is an improvement 
I question the use of "sub steel' though. They need to continue to differentiate themselves from Sinn. Lets be honest thinking of sub-steel who comes to mind first?


----------



## MrButterman

I've been considering a Damasko and have been waiting to see what their diver would look like. Have to second the crowd, the date wheel is definitely a miss. I feel like they forgot some of their design language that draws me to them in the first place.


----------



## Lencoth

Hoping for better colours to follow. Date placement is a definite no. Overall, disappointed...


----------



## Steppy

Why use sub-steel and not Damasko's proprietary ice-hardened steel?

You'd think Damasko would use their own technologies for their first dive watch


----------



## daffie

pley3r said:


> Needs more crosshairs.
> Lack of silly words on the dial is an improvement
> I question the use of "sub steel' though. They need to continue to differentiate themselves from Sinn. Lets be honest thinking of sub-steel who comes to mind first?


Exactly my first thought...the rounded bezel teeth also remind me of Sinn. They're back together? 

Not impressed...at all.


----------



## Nokie

Not what I was hoping for either......


----------



## Inkahalo

Reminds me of the Sinn U1 or Archimede Sporttaucher ... beautiful, but missing the date wheel
I prefer the DA4 ... but who doesn't need another diver?


----------



## Shalalai

Well, not my cup of tea. However, the orange parts are interesting. 

Could open up for some nice possibilities with a customized version of one of their current watches. If I recall correctly it was even a thread about an orange customization not to long ago. Should be happy days for the OP of that thread then.


----------



## Penfold36

Usually, I love blue and orange together. However, those two colors don't seem to be meshing here. As for the watch overall, I think it's just ok. Nothing special. I don't like the date placement either.


----------



## Penfold36

Shalalai said:


> Well, not my cup of tea. However, the orange parts are interesting.
> 
> Could open up for some nice possibilities with a customized version of one of their current watches. If I recall correctly it was even a thread about an orange customization not to long ago. Should be happy days for the OP of that thread then.


That was me! Yes, it's nice to see what shade of orange will most likely be used in my potential customization.


----------



## anarasanen

A 'bold' move that design, but the date window looks horrible.


----------



## Luke*

Not a fan at all,they should use ice hardened steel and the colour is not good very disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

I totally love it and would love to see more pics/video when it's released!


----------



## StufflerMike

Luke* said:


> Not a fan at all,they should use ice hardened steel and the colour is not good very disappointed.


Hmmh. Submarine steel, be it 1.3813 (X 40 Mn Cr N 19) or 1.3952 (X 2 Cr Ni Mo N 18-14-3) or whatever steel known as submarine steel features a 155% higher cohesivesness compared to 316L. Due to Mn and Mo "ingredients" the austenitic steel is more sturdy. Submarine steel is the best steel you can chose for for frequent underwater activities and therefore the better option for a diver's watch. Martensitic, ice-hardened steel, wouldn't be the optimal choice. Those knowing Konrad Damasko know why he went for submarine steel though.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Glad it's a "first draft." The date placement is horrendous and the blue is too smurfy.


----------



## anarasanen

TripleCalendar said:


> Glad it's a "first draft." The date placement is horrendous and the blue is too smurfy.


But at least it isn't a flieger with just some bright colour second's hand.


----------



## sulpher

Luke* said:


> the colour is not good very disappointed.


Well, this is just a rendered picture and not a photo of the real watch. My guess is that the colours will be different in real life. All their watches that had been rendered first looked different and way better when you finally could see the final product in person imho.


----------



## fishoop

I like pretty much everything about it with the exception of the date placement and design. I would prefer it at the 3 or even 6 position (although not sure how that works with the crown at 4). Also, I'm not sure if a white background would look better than black.

It seems to be missing that classic cross hair design on the dial, but it may be for the best given it's a diver. I think it's a good first draft. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Crow at 3 and date at either 6' or 3' o clock for me would look better. Glad there is few text on the dial, hope it remains the same thickness as previous models. 2824 isnt a monster to house so I hope they dont follow this thick dive watch fashion like Omega for example. 14mm at max would sound good. Also the lume wasnt Damaskos best asset to me, so hope some BGW9 or C3 gets fitted on those large indexes and hands to enhance visibility in darkness beyond their fliegers.

Bet they didnt go with the in house movement to price it below their in house fliegers to appeal more people and compete in a price bracket close to their competitors and even mid priced Swiss dive ones ?


----------



## funkeruski

Meh. And the date window needs to go away.


----------



## 310runner

Why is the date not at 6pm, this bothers me for some reason.


----------



## Steppy

stuffler said:


> Hmmh. Submarine steel, be it 1.3813 (X 40 Mn Cr N 19) or 1.3952 (X 2 Cr Ni Mo N 18-14-3) or whatever steel known as submarine steel features a 155% higher cohesivesness compared to 316L. Due to Mn and Mo "ingredients" the austenitic steel is more sturdy. Submarine steel is the best steel you can chose for for frequent underwater activities and therefore the better option for a diver's watch. Martensitic, ice-hardened steel, wouldn't be the optimal choice. Those knowing Konrad Damasko know why he went for submarine steel though.


I can understand that Mike, but Damaskos unique selling point, their thing, the feature that they are most known for - ice hardened steel - should have been used on their first dive watch - its not a damasko without it - something is missing.

And as it stands, its a mess, it needs to go back to the design team. Lets be objective here, right now, aesthetically it doesn't look great


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Yesh, hard pass. Date window either needs to be moved or removed (preferable) and that color scheme is a non-starter. The orange accents would look great with black, but that much orange and blue just looks cartoonish. Really hoping they beef up the lume as well.

Big fan of the steel choice and I'd love to have one of their world renowned bezels on a dive watch. Hoping for better things out of v2.0.


----------



## pdsf

Echoing most people's take - not a fan of the placement of the crown and date. Hoping they'd use their usual date placement.


----------



## Myron

Did I miss the case diameter? Judging by the placement of the date window way inboard I'm guessing this at least 44 mm?

I like seeing the familiar Damasko design cues and I think the choice of submarine steel is a good one. I don't like the ugly date window, and the Technicolor dial and handset. 

A good first draft, as others have said. I await the second draft, however. 

Myron


----------



## ej86

looks like a Sinn UX with a bit of colour. I couldn't see any suggestion of proposed retail price anywhere...


----------



## whoa

Not really sure about this one! I like the crown position, the yellow bezel but not the hands! Kinda feel like the blue and yellow clash in a way, might be better irl! 
Date placement seems like a last minute placement.. 

Overall I think it lacks the perfect symatry of a Damasko! The date placement completely ruins the dial and a black date wheel looks crap against the blue! It seems the normal attention to detail we see from Damasko is missing imo! But will follow this one! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I think people will get over the date window. Also, the blue dial is bold but I think this watch will get love when other colors become available.


It's nice to see Damasko branch out into dive watches, however I thought this was the 3rd most requested product; the first two being (1) a black metal bracelet for their current models and (2) the highly anticipated DC86 chronograph watch. I think they should've played it safe and released those two products first but it's not like I know their current situation I'm just a forum browser. Best of luck to them!


Oh, and thanks to the guy on the first page calling the watch too "Smurfy," hahaha! Hopefully it'll catch on and this will be called the "Smurf Diver."


----------



## kit7

I like the crown position at 4, but the date in my opinion would be better at 3. I wonder what the bezel will feel like? Looking forward to seeing the rest of the colours. Thanks Mike for posting this, any idea on dimensions yet?


----------



## Sylus Grey

Thanks for posting this Mike. Although I am very excited that Damasko is working on new models that are really different, I have to agree with most people and say this design just isn't all that appealing to me. It doesn't just have that Damasko charm I'm used to. Do you think our opinions will get back to Konrad?


----------



## Mirabello1

Put the date at 6 pm or get rid of it... looks bad where it is

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

And color match the date wheel

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

These watchmakers are better than that. Doppio and Sambuca chaser and back to the design board gents!


----------



## MrDagon007

Since Damasko previously used custom printed day and date disks in their DA series, conceivably they could do so here. With a round date opening and an upright date (due to custom printing) it would look better.

All in all the design does lack some sparkle thought. Adding the Damasko crosshair and moving the date to 6 might help.


----------



## 1165dvd

Kinda "meh" to me. If I bought it, it's because it's a Damasko and I know they build the $#×! out of their watches. As far as design goes, not much to get excited about for me. The placement of the date window doesn't bother me. But the dial is very bland. Not crazy about "purply-blue" color.

A little text might break up the ocean of blue. A depth rating? Made in Germany... ?

The bracelet still doesn't do it for me. But at least there's a divers clasp, not the butterfly design on the standard bracelet. 

Man , judging from all the response here, we've been very spoiled by this company. 

All that said, when it comes out, I'm sure I'll want it.


----------



## COZ

I like some color in a dive watch. This would look good with a black dial along with the yellow accents, love the bold hands!

Maybe combine blue dial/bezel and orange accents in this design also.


----------



## dapurdie

Date is a no go & colors need some refinement. Looks invictaish.


----------



## ahsan

Let me start by saying that I'm a Damasko fan. I have a DA46 and i love it. It's a very well crafted watch. Hopefully I'll buy a DK 101 soon. 
Now I was really looking fwd to the damasko dive watch but I'm not at all happy with their first iteration. 
The colours dont look nice at all in the image but I'm sure they'll look slightly better in reality. I really dont like this shade of blue.

As far as the design goes it looks like a damasko and sinn fornicated and an unwanted outcome was this watch. The bezel is too "sinny". The dial for some reason looks bland.


----------



## gward4

I would love to see a no-date version with subdued colors. (It looks like I am not alone in this).


----------



## qcjulle

Wow. And not the good kind of 'wow'. I was just drooling over the DK200 which looks stunning and now this looks like a summer intern cooked something up using Paint during his coffee break. Just tune the DA4x series a bit and release it as a diver. Everyone is happy.


----------



## Andy Chen

CM HUNTER said:


> Nice to see another German Made diver using German sub steel. Hope it has the patented ball bearing bezel and crown tubes. Would be a shame and truly less of what makes a Damasko a Damasko if not. I could live with the clashing date wheel background and placement of it if the tech is there.


This. I shall be v keen on getting one.


----------



## StufflerMike

No worries, the Damasko Sub series will feature a Damasko bezel. When I spoke to Konrad today he mentioned that it would be possible to "implant" the DC 66 bezel on a D-Sub model which adds to the variety of models available then.


----------



## StufflerMike

Spoke to Konrad Damasko today. Crown and date window position will not change for the time being. Date wheel colour will match the dial colour. As another result of our phone conversation I gather that we will also see a black dialed Damasko Sub in the near future.


----------



## sulpher

I really don't get why a lot of people here want just another DA4x as a diver. Where is the appeal in that?
I am happy that the D-Sub1 looks different yet still has the Damasko DNA.
I like the bezel and the crown position that separates it from their Flieger collection. I like that.
And at least it's something different than just their black and white dials. That gets boring imo.
I aggree with most people here, though, that the blue used in that draft doesn't look good at all.
I am hoping for a darker royal or navy blue in the real thing.
And good thing that they will match the colour of the date wheel. The black one just looked strange. I can live with the positioning though.

In my opinion people here are complaining on a rather high niveau. And sometimes I think that some people will always complain about anything no matter what.


----------



## osamu

I'd want to see a black dial mock up. I think the blue/orange combo isn't working for me, but there's not too much about the actual design that I dislike. Maybe the seconds hand could be a little more elegant, and the center of the dial is a little empty.


----------



## StufflerMike

For (1) you do not need to wait much longer. The fact (2) has not come into existence yet has been explained by Damasko (which does not mean it does not happen someday). More to be disclosed at Munichtime.


----------



## bjjkk

I agree with the sentiment that the date window does not look good were it is placed, but I think that of all damasko Watches. I don't think this is any wires than their pilot watches. I am not crazy about the hands either.


----------



## mucklechumps

I'd like to see a Damasko divers watch with their in-house movement. There are so many 2824-2 based divers out there and this one appears (to me anyway) to be not different enough from the current plethora of divers available to make it special. With aesthetic design improvements and the in house movement this watch could compete with the in house versions of the Tudor Pelagos or Black Bay. 
I do like that Konrad marches to the beat of his own drummer though. Like them or not, Damasko watches are his vision, and I'm guessing not designed by teams of people.


----------



## kaneloacsta

I like the idea of the Sub-Steel as it is the proper material for this watch. It is in fact a diver and meant to be in salt water. Why wouldn't you use the best metal for that purpose? Also, if Sinn can Tegiment Sub-steel, why can't Damasko Ice Harden it (I don't know if this is possible...anyone?)? 
So, now that we've established it's meant to be a real diver and not a "Fashion Diver", why only 300 meter WR? I would expect at least 1000 meters to make it comparable with the Sinn U1. Assuming they will be priced in the same ballpark, why would I choose this over the Sinn? 
I like the crown position, but think the date window is a miss. 6 o'clock or 3 o'clock would be my preference. I like the bold colors too, it's dark under water...I think IWC Aquatimer with that blue. The question of Lume and placement of it will be of interest.


----------



## sulpher

kaneloacsta said:


> So, now that we've established it's meant to be a real diver and not a "Fashion Diver", why only 300 meter WR? I would expect at least 1000 meters


Maybe because a water resistance for up to 1000 meters is complete nonsense? (To put it diplomatically.)


----------



## MrDagon007

stuffler said:


> Spoke to Konrad Damasko today. Crown and date window position will not change for the time being. Date wheel colour will match the dial colour. As another result of our phone conversation I gather that we will also see a black dialed Damasko Sub in the near future.


Mike, it would be good to suggest the possibility of having the date upright using a custom printed date disc.


----------



## COZ

sulpher said:


> I really don't get why a lot of people here want just another DA4x as a diver. Where is the appeal in that?
> I am happy that the D-Sub1 looks different yet still has the Damasko DNA.
> I like the bezel and the crown position that separates it from their Flieger collection. I like that.
> And at least it's something different than just their black and white dials. That gets boring imo.


Agree! |>


----------



## kaneloacsta

sulpher said:


> Maybe because a water resistance for up to 1000 meters is complete nonsense? (To put it diplomatically.)


Agreed that 1000 meters is complete nonsense for almost everyone who will wear it, but it becomes a numbers game when comparing specs from one watch to the other...bragging rights so to speak. So if this watch is intended to compete with the U1, it should match up evenly. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pcypret

Glad to see they are expanding the line; of this color/date set disappoints, it still brings hope for more tuned in future models. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The top view is misleading imho. A detailed view proves the Damasko bezel does look quite different.


----------



## Vig2000

mucklechumps said:


> I'd like to see a Damasko divers watch with their in-house movement. There are so many 2824-2 based divers out there and this one appears (to me anyway) to be not different enough from the current plethora of divers available to make it special. With aesthetic design improvements and the in house movement this watch could compete with the in house versions of the Tudor Pelagos or Black Bay.
> I do like that Konrad marches to the beat of his own drummer though. Like them or not, Damasko watches are his vision, and I'm guessing not designed by teams of people.


Yeah, like most sentiments expressed here, this feel quite hastily put together. That date window and color scheme-ugh, why oh why? Too bad there are no foreseeable plans to change at least the date window positioning.

In any event, I suppose that Damasko does march to the beat of their own drum, but let's see if this will actually be the final design. The sales of the watch (or lack thereof) will be the final arbitrator.

Agreed, since this is their first diver, it should be commemorated watch their in-house movement. Or at least offer the option of either an in-house or 2824 for the price conscious.


----------



## David Woo

i see a tiny bit of the MG Seabat influence here: thanks for sharing, Mike.


----------



## sulpher

kaneloacsta said:


> Agreed that 1000 meters is complete nonsense for almost everyone who will wear it, but it becomes a numbers game when comparing specs from one watch to the other...


Damasko is building watches. Not Quartets card games. Everyone in their right mind and with a little sense for reality doesn't care about "numbers" regarding watches if they are nonsense imo. What benefit do I have from a watch that is 1000 meters water resistant when a normal diver doesn't go deeper than 40 meters? The world record lies at 332 meters and that was a unique incident in the history of diving.

"Ahmed, a 41-year-old Egyptian, has broken the record for the deepest SCUBA dive, plunging an astonishing 332.35 m (1,090 ft 4.5 in) in the Red Sea off the coast of Dahab, Egypt. (...) When the day finally came, Ahmed needed approximately 12 minutes to reach his record depth, which was measured with a specially tagged rope that accompanied him. But, to ensure safe passage back to the surface, *it required nearly 15 hours to have Ahmed return back for air* after breaking the record, due to the various risks of the water pressure at such depths. "

If anyone here is planning to do something like this, please let me know. I will then gladly convince Damasko to make a "1000 m" diver.


----------



## kaneloacsta

sulpher said:


> Damasko is building watches. Not Quartets card games. Everyone in their right mind and with a little sense for reality doesn't care about "numbers" regarding watches if they are nonsense imo. What benefit do I have from a watch that is 1000 meters water resistant when a normal diver doesn't go deeper than 40 meters? The world record lies at 332 meters and that was a unique incident in the history of diving.
> 
> "Ahmed, a 41-year-old Egyptian, has broken the record for the deepest SCUBA dive, plunging an astonishing 332.35 m (1,090 ft 4.5 in) in the Red Sea off the coast of Dahab, Egypt. (...) When the day finally came, Ahmed needed approximately 12 minutes to reach his record depth, which was measured with a specially tagged rope that accompanied him. But, to ensure safe passage back to the surface, *it required nearly 15 hours to have Ahmed return back for air* after breaking the record, due to the various risks of the water pressure at such depths. "
> 
> If anyone here is planning to do something like this, please let me know. I will then gladly convince Damasko to make a "1000 m" diver.


If no one cares, then why are there so many 1000 meter watches on the market? Lamborghinis and Ferraris go over 200mph. Not many people who own them will ever do that, but it's good to know it can. When you spend your money on the best, you want bragging rights. If Sinn and others are doing 1000 meters they should be too.


----------



## StufflerMike

kaneloacsta said:


> ...If Sinn and others are doing 1000 meters they should be too.


What kind of logic is this ? We both are standing on a bridge. I say jump. You jump ? 
Until now Damasko developed 2 movements in-house. Where is your post in the Sinn fora that Sinn should be too ?


----------



## sulpher

kaneloacsta said:


> If no one cares, then why are there so many 1000 meter watches on the market?


I said "everyone in their right mind and with a little sense for reality doesn't care". Not no one cares.
Grasping the difference shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## heb

Very eclectic. Must be for the young people.

heb


----------



## sulpher

kaneloacsta said:


> Lamborghinis and Ferraris go over 200mph. Not many people who own them will ever do that, but it's good to know it can.


And the difference here by the way is, that you CAN drive over 200mph. You just have to visit a racing track, pay some money and you can drive there as fast as you want.
But you simply can not and never will be able to dive 1000 meters deep. No matter if your silly little "dive watch" says it on it's dial or not.
And furthermore: If you REALLY are going to dive 300 meters deep you are already in the realms of Tec-Diving. That is the sort of diving where you use special diving computers because normal diving computers won't do the job. Thinking that a "dive watch" would be of any profit there is just silly an naive.


----------



## kaneloacsta

*Schooled* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaniko

Thanks for sharing this. Lots of reactions and lots of buzz from knowledgeable people withstrong opinions. Interesting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## madwolfa

Steppy said:


> I can understand that Mike, but Damaskos unique selling point, their thing, the feature that they are most known for - ice hardened steel - should have been used on their first dive watch - its not a damasko without it - something is missing.


What is so hard to understand here? Sub steel is best for the seawater. Damasko's ice hardened steel while being extremely strong is not that corrosion resistant. The choice is obvious, IMO.


----------



## Steve260

I really like Damasko watches, and I own quite a few. I was really looking forward to a Damasko diver, but this one does nothing for me. I will look forward to purchasing one if Damasko:

1) Makes a black dial version (the bright blue just isn't for me)
2) Provides an option to delete the orange minutes hand, the orange seconds-hand tip, and the orange bezel markings in favor of white.
3) I would also like if they could either replace the date wheel with the more Damasko-like "day-date" in the horizontal position, or simply move the date display to either 3 o'clock or 6 o'clock. The current position destroys the symmetry of the dial, IMHO. 

While I understand that "sub steel" may be more corrosion resistant than Damasko's hardened steel, I would purchase a Damasko steel version over the sub steel version if that was an option. Part of the attraction of Damasko watches is that they look like tool watches and stay new-looking practically forever! This first draft "bright blue and orange" version looks more like an invicta...


----------



## sulpher

So basically you are saying: "I want a 'diver' that looks exactly like the DA46 and is made of the same steel."
Question: Why not just buy a DA46?


----------



## watchninja123

IMO, all they need to do is make DA44 markers longer, and be applied markers, put diver hands to it and you have a Damasko diver.


----------



## umarrajs

An out and out beauty...............
Blue dial: +1
Lack of Cross-hair: +1

Date Wheel: Placement needs improvement


----------



## Chris Stark

Interesting Mike, thanks for posting. Is this diver going to be on the larger size, maybe ~44mm?


----------



## JuicyFruit1983

Not to harp on but a purpose built diver really does need "proper" lume, not C1...

Besides that, i could make a few armchair designer observations but probably none that haven't already been mentioned.

Having a blue damasko in the catalogue will mix things up a bit.


----------



## Chris Stark

It's been a long time since I actually did any diving with a wrist watch but maybe Mr. Damasko did some research to determine what colors are visible underwater and what visibility the dial/time will have at depth. Also, since I believe Mike said that this is just off the drawing board, maybe the colors you see in his original post may not be the Exact colors in the production run.

With regard to the steel used for the watch case and bracelet, Mr. Damasko seems to be one of the few that actually believe that his diver will be used for it's intended purpose, thus the Sub steel instead of the ice-hardened steel.

We can see from this chart that red is the 1st color to be absorbed, then orange, then yellow, ...


----------



## Steve260

sulpher said:


> So basically you are saying: "I want a 'diver' that looks exactly like the DA46 and is made of the same steel."
> Question: Why not just buy a DA46?


A DA44 or DA46 with a slightly domed crystal, bracelet with diver's clasp and 300m water resistance would be a tremendous "diver", IMHO.


----------



## sulpher

Steve260 said:


> A DA44 or DA46 with a slightly domed crystal, bracelet with diver's clasp and 300m water resistance would be a tremendous "diver", IMHO.


A diver like that would bore me out of my mind, IMHO.
If Damasko does the same thing over and over again, then people complain that Damasko doesn't do anything new.
If Damasko tries something new, then people complain that Damasko should have done what they are already doing.

I myself am happy that Damasko is trying something new and is testing out new looks for their collection.
I already have a DA46 so I am looking forward to the diver as the dial colour (hey, this time it's a real colour!) and the different design makes it a Damasko that doesn't look like every other watch they have in their collection yet.


----------



## calwatchguy

Personally, I like the crown placement. I would prefer no date if that were an option, and I don't love the bezel/dial color combo, but maybe it will look better in person. I like colorful watch dials, but the blue is off a little to me. A good blue is super hard to get right in my opinion so its a bold first choice for a dial. 

Overall, if you removed the date, cleaned up the bezel color/markings a bit and gave me a slightly different shade of blue, I would buy it as I think it's not a bad first cut. I think a single line of text at 6 o'clock would help balance the dial. I am excited to see it in pix from munichtime. That's for sharing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior29

umarrajs said:


> An out and out beauty...............
> Blue dial: +1
> Lack of Cross-hair: +1
> 
> Date Wheel: Placement needs improvement


I agree with this assessment _at this stage_. It is great that Damasko has taken the diver as an opportunity to diversify the collection. Offering blue as the first dial color and leaving out the crosshair are right on in that regard.

I believe the bezel construction and use of sub steel are also right on. Desk divers would prefer the ice-hardened case, but we are talking about Damasko. I would expect that the tool is going to come first.

Lots can be said about the color combo, but criticizing shades on a rendering is pretty pointless. As has been said - on that we wait for pictures. The big issue is the date - definitely needs improvement. One thing about Damasko has been that they do dates exceptionally well. This one is not done well. And while the crown placement is good, it further accentuates the date miss. Seeing a crown at 4 and then a date between 4 and 5 is a visual alignment problem that goes beyond the "balance" complaints that are normal with this date placement.


----------



## sulpher

Junior29 is the one who gets it right.
Kudos to you fine Sir!


----------



## ApacheDriver

Nope.


----------



## MLJinAK

Not what I expected at all... I figured Damasko was a less colorful brand...

Dial looks too bland with all that open blue space. 

Almost a 90's design when neon colors were cool. 

I'm thinking of Coco B. Ware. He would wear this watch. (Wrestling star from the 90's). 

-MLJinAK.


----------



## jankoxxx

I am a fan of Damasko watches but I am definitely not a fan of this one...


----------



## daffie

sulpher said:


> Junior29 is the one who gets it right.
> Kudos to you fine Sir!


Nope...no right or wrong here...everyone's entitled to his/her opinions.

Admitted...will have to wait for the actual watch instead of basing opinions on renders.


----------



## calwatchguy

The more I look at this, the more I like it with some of the caveats above. I will reserve judgment on the shade of blue until seeing pics of it in real life/hearing from folks who can see it in the metal. I would strike the date and only mark the first 15 minutes on the bezel. I'm a fan of super sterile dials though without dates, so YMMV. The proportions on the hands could use a little tweaking to me, but that's a nit pick overall.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

without crosshair (12 to 6, 3 to 9) this is not damasko. just a re-creation of Sinn's UX diver watch with improved engineering. You've got to come up with something new honestly.


----------



## sulpher

PsyenceFiction said:


> *without crosshair (12 to 6, 3 to 9) this is not damasko*. just a re-creation of Sinn's UX diver watch with improved engineering. *You've got to come up with something new honestly*.


How would it be something new if they did the same thing (crosshair) over and over again? That does not make any sense at all.


----------



## StufflerMike

"Something new" on a diver's watch is like re-inventing the wheel. The DK 101 and 200 have no cross hair either, no Damaskos ?


----------



## icex731

I really like the craftsmanship and technology this brand pushes—but this design is not working out. It's like 8 designers created 8 different watches then compromised each one to frankenstein this together. 

The hands all look like they come from different places. The date window looks misplaced (photoshopped?) and they opted to have a black bg that has no point of reference anywhere else in the dial. The logo looks like it was made for a smaller watch. The indices are plain and boring. Really disappointed overall...I guess you can salvage that amazing bracelet though.


----------



## sulpher

icex731 said:


> The date window looks misplaced (photoshopped?)


That whole picture is "photoshopped" as it is not a photo of a already existing watch but just a digital rendering of a watch that will come into life. As the thread title alreay states, that picture does not show a finished product. It is a first draft.


----------



## Chris Stark

I know every brand wants to get out info regarding their upcoming products early to gather interest; but I, for one, would rather wait for the final product to see if I'm interested or not.

It's kind of like when a "Person of Interest" is announced in an investigation. Everyone is ready to shoot the individual on sight, but in fact this person may or may not have anything at all to do with the crime in the end.

But I guess Mike did post it so...


----------



## City74

I like the watch styling actually, just not the colors


----------



## 41Mets

I hated it upon first and second look, but when I go back and cover the orange on the bezel and imagine it all black with the blue dial, it's actually pretty good looking. Not a fan of the orange in this rendering at all...and I'm a Mets fan! I would also go for a full sword hand for the minute hand. I agree about the date. I like the blue...maybe a different complimentary color with it or all white hands. Or maybe I just want it to look like my UX?


----------



## COZ

Decided to come back and look at this piece again after a couple of weeks, and I still like it, hands, indices, colors and all! The yellow and blue is bold, hope they keep it.


----------



## calwatchguy

I also just took another look and like it still with some modifications. Date still looks so out of place to me and the hands need some tweaking. In the metal, I bet this looks cool if they can nail the blue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RKP

Date has to go, hoping for different color choices. Love the crown at 4.


----------



## whoa

From their Facebook










So changed date position and bezel.. 
But to me it still seems like a mismatch of parts! Wife agrees ;-)

Render 









/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Reyken

What is the word I am looking for..? Ah, there it is.. Awesome!  Excellent build quality, super solid feel, really happy

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

What size is it?


----------



## CM HUNTER

Goes without saying this in real life looks better than the rendering. Now if they just could have matched the orange on the bezel with the orange on the dial and hands. Looking forward to seeing more color combinations.


----------



## Sylus Grey

CM HUNTER said:


> Goes without saying this in real life looks better than the rendering. Now if they just could have matched the orange on the bezel with the orange on the dial and hands. Looking forward to seeing more color combinations.


I think the orange does match. I believe there is a bit of an optical illusion in the photo which causes the colour tobappear as different shade simply because of the black vs white background. This might even be exacerbated by the camera.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sylus Grey said:


> I think the orange does match. I believe there is a bit of an optical illusion in the photo which causes the colour tobappear as different shade simply because of the black vs white background. This might even be exacerbated by the camera.


First of all: The diver isn't ready yet for being brought to the market. Spoke to the team this morning. Quintessence is that the orange on the bezel does not match the orange of the hands. The DSUB1 pictures posted only show the prototype, Damasko ordered an "orange" for the bezel which qua definition/description should match the "orange" of the hands. However it emerges the bezel's black (untechnically spoken) changed the appearence of the colour.









So, of course, adjustments will be (and are already) done.

Today Konrad e-mailed me pics of the new clasp which will be seen on the diver's straps first. Since it is milled put of a steel blok it will not have the sheet metal feeling. Will feel solid as a rock. What you see in the pic is the very first piece they made, finished today.


----------



## Steppy

What is the hardness (vickers) rating of the submarine steel Damasko are using in comparison to their usual ice-hardened steel?


Edit, that clasp does look very good


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

That solid clasp just screams quality!


----------



## whoa

Clasp looks awesome! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## StufflerMike

43mm in diameter, height I do not know yet.


----------



## Manchuri

Looks really good on the Robby strap. Loving the clasp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Depends on the U-Boot steel since there is not only one. Usually it is 300 - 350 HV, the 316l stainless steel being 190 HV. Usually kolsterizing U-Boot steel can get up the hardeness to +/- 1500 HV.

As far as I understood Damasko uses two different U-Boot steels, one for case and clasp, another one for the crown. Konrad Damasko will sent me detailed info when he's got some minutes left.

Greetings from Munich.


----------



## JetsonGospel

Looks like an invicta gone bad lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

JetsonGospel said:


> Looks like an invicta gone bad lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Care to de-troll that remark with some degree of elaboration?


----------



## COZ

stuffler said:


> 43mm in diameter, height I do not know yet.
> 
> View attachment 9784562


So far so good, was hoping it would be in the 42-43mm range. Now will see about height and weight (and of course price).


----------



## StufflerMike

Price €1590.


----------



## StufflerMike

JetsonGospel said:


> Looks like an invicta gone bad lol


Hmmmh. Posted by a DW owner. Any point you want to elaborate ?

Dial too blue ?
Hardened U-Boot steel ?
Billight pip ?
Ploprof-like hands ?
Date window position ?

Discuss.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

JetsonGospel said:


> Looks like an invicta gone bad lol


Please don't say the I word around here. The new clasp alone has more value than that entire company's collection.


----------



## JetsonGospel

stuffler said:


> Hmmmh. Posted by a DW owner. Any point you want to elaborate ?
> 
> Dial too blue ?
> Hardened U-Boot steel ?
> Billight pip ?
> Ploprof-like hands ?
> Date window position ?
> 
> Discuss.


I agree I should have elaborated on my post 

Yes, dial is too blue and the window position makes it odd in the generated picture

No comments on the build, looks solid. Not a big fan or multiple colored hands - looks like a miss in consistency -

Love the orange seconds hand but the orange on bezel - not sure but some might like the styling. Overall looks like a solid watch especially in the real pics than the renderings. My comment was based on pricing for the watch - I will not be buying a Swiss legend style for $1200 that's the reason they sell their ETAs for $200.

Lastly, nothing wrong with owning a DW .. I have a wide range of watches and it's one of my favorite in minimalistic looks - if you want to use that to judge my knowledge/taste for watches - that's shows your ignorance and am not bothered by it. Good luck with your design and product build. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

In general, I like it but doesn't jump out to me as something I must have. 

A few thoughts. If there will be orange in the bezel and hands it has to be an exact match. Sounds like they are fixing that though. Maybe it's just the hands position contributing, but the dial looks unbalanced with no text below. Maybe simply putting the water proof depth would be nice and would help give the date window a better reference point as it feels a bit random now. I like the hand style and like the color. Hard to judge a color dial even from a pic as lighting is so critical. I like the less cluttered bezel without all the minute markings. I like the crown position. I think it's a good first crack at it but wouldn't get my money over one of their current watches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

stuffler said:


> Spoke to Konrad Damasko today. Crown and date window position will not change for the time being. Date wheel colour will match the dial colour. As another result of our phone conversation I gather that we will also see a black dialed Damasko Sub in the near future.


Glad to see the date at 4 instead of being at 4.30 approx. Did you see any black dials yet? That blue is a bit squalish for me. 
Price I think is reasonable at €1590. I prefer the bezel with the minute markers all the way round. That clasp is just WOW.


----------



## StufflerMike

Yes, I have already seen a draft of a black dialed D-Sub but I can't tell you more on that. *Promising* is all I can say.


----------



## COZ

stuffler said:


> Yes, I have already seen a draft of a black dialed D-Sub but I can't tell you more on that. *Promising* is all I can say.


Black with yellow hand and bezel accents would be awesome, .


----------



## MLJinAK

Not a good design... this seems like it came out of left field. 

Looks like a toy watch at a checkout isle.

-MLJinAK.


----------



## 4hour

What will the bezel finally look like? With full 60 minute markers or only minute markers at the first 15 minutes?


----------



## Andy Chen

stuffler said:


> Hmmmh. Posted by a DW owner.


Burn!


----------



## Andy Chen

stuffler said:


> Yes, I have already seen a draft of a black dialed D-Sub but I can't tell you more on that. *Promising* is all I can say.


Oh yeah, just take my money already.


----------



## Scout

The seconds and minute hand look too long to me


----------



## sefrcoko

Scout said:


> The seconds and minute hand look too long to me


I kind of prefer it that way...easier to tell time . I'm not a fan of short hands, especially for the minutes, but hey different strokes of course.


----------



## sulpher

sefrcoko said:


> I kind of prefer it that way...easier to tell time . I'm not a fan of short hands, especially for the minutes, but hey different strokes of course.


Plus the longer minutes hand correlates perfectly with the timer on the bezel - and that is how it should be for a diver.


----------



## m102486

What is the lug size? I hope its 20mm.


----------



## voiceman

I am not a fan of the date placement, either. In case anyone is counting votes.


----------



## kingblackbolt

I have mixed feelings about their design and aesthetic choices but I'll hold off on deciding until the final models are released. A diver is long overdue from Damasko though IMO


----------



## 4hour

m102486 said:


> What is the lug size? I hope its 20mm.


Size will be 42mm x 13mm and 22mm lugs


----------



## mountbatten

Looks a bit like a German Squale. Also, an elabore grade movement....?


----------



## ehansen

Here's an image (rendering) of the new DSub on bracelet, courtesy of OceanicTime blog...

http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2016/11/damasko-dsub1.html?m=1


----------



## bay

ehansen said:


> Here's an image (rendering) of the new DSub on bracelet, courtesy of OceanicTime blog...
> 
> OceanicTime: DAMASKO DSub1


I just finally realized why the aesthetics of this dial look familiar to me: It's the Omega Seamaster PloProf. That also explains the strange 4:30 date placement -- it looks like someone said to a designer "turn the PloProf dial into a blue Damasko dial" and that's what popped out.









I actually don't mind the dial aesthetic at all save for the date placement, but the non-ice hardened submarine steel is a deal breaker for me. I've seen enough scratched non-tegimented Sinn U1s to known what this watch will look like within a couple of years of purchase, and it doesn't sound like they are offering an ice-hardened alternative. Otherwise I believe I'd be a buyer, but I'd probably wait to see feedback on how the watch handled sand and salt.


----------



## StufflerMike

It is kolsterized submarine steel Damasko is using - as already explained.


----------



## bay

stuffler said:


> It is kolsterized submarine steel Damasko is using - as already explained.


Ah, I missed that. So it's basically the same as a tegimented Sinn U1?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbluger

There are a few things that are just off to my eye. They wouldn't get my money if this is the final design.


----------



## StufflerMike

bay said:


> Ah, I missed that. So it's basically the same as a tegimented Sinn U1?


Basically yes. However, it depends on the U-Boot steel used since there is not only one. Usually it is 300 - 350 HV, the 316l stainless steel being 190 HV. Usually kolsterizing U-Boot steel can get up the hardeness to +/- 1500 HV.

As far as I understood Damasko will use two different U-Boot steels, one for case and clasp, another one for the crown. Hope to get more info on this when visiting Damasko some days before X-Mas.


----------



## 4hour

stuffler said:


> . Hope to get more info on this when visiting Damasko some days before X-Mas.


That is great! Facttory itself i guess?
Hope you could sneak some info out about the black dialed Dsub1? ;D


----------



## StufflerMike

4hour said:


> That is great! Facttory itself i guess?
> Hope you could sneak some info out about the black dialed Dsub1? ;D


I have all the info I need and you want to get but it is embargoed.
Don't get your first question, sorry.


----------



## smittya

Hi. New to the Damasko threads. 

I need to chime in as someone that has been lusting after a Damasko and trying to finally make up his mind. The following is what I feel should be part of any diver... and especially a Damasko Diver.

1. The case must remain at 61 Rockwell hardness... its the brands trademark - Damasko specific
2. The cross hairs... where did they go?? You have to keep them along with the day date off-set - Damasko specific
3. Hands should be to the Damsko standard pilot style - Damasko specific
4. The bezel insert must have engraved and fully lumed indexes... sapphire insert or matte ceramic optimally - all Divers
5. Highest quality lume throughout is fundamental... option for lumed face - all Divers
6. The crown at 4 is key - all Divers
7. Display case back should, in my opinion, be a requirement for any automatic.... at a vicarious level it artistically connects the nerd in us to our tool (c:

My .02 cents. I would buy.

All the best.


----------



## Happy Acres

smittya said:


> Hi. New to the Damasko threads.
> 
> I need to chime in as someone that has been lusting after a Damasko and trying to finally make up his mind. The following is what I feel should be part of any diver... and especially a Damasko Diver.
> 
> 1. The case must remain at 61 Rockwell hardness... its the brands trademark - Damasko specific
> 2. The cross hairs... where did they go?? You have to keep them along with the day date off-set - Damasko specific
> 3. Hands should be to the Damsko standard pilot style - Damasko specific
> 4. The bezel insert must have engraved and fully lumed indexes... sapphire insert or matte ceramic optimally - all Divers
> 5. Highest quality lume throughout is fundamental... option for lumed face - all Divers
> 6. The crown at 4 is key - all Divers
> 7. Display case back should, in my opinion, be a requirement for any automatic.... at a vicarious level it artistically connects the nerd in us to our tool (c:
> 
> My .02 cents. I would buy.
> 
> All the best.


Awful lot of must, shoulds, and have to. I respect them for making decisions of their choosing. Personally I do not feel that just because an element has been used in one or more past models that it needs to be uniformly applied to everything they make.


----------



## Time On My Hands

smittya said:


> ...
> 
> 1. The case must remain at 61 Rockwell hardness... its the brands trademark - Damasko specific
> 2. The cross hairs... where did they go?? *You have to keep them along with the day date *off-set - Damasko specific
> 3. Hands should be to the Damsko standard pilot style - Damasko specific
> 4. The bezel insert must have engraved and fully lumed indexes... sapphire insert or matte ceramic optimally - all Divers
> 5. Highest quality lume throughout is fundamental... option for lumed face - all Divers
> 6. The crown at 4 is key - all Divers
> 7. Display case back should, in my opinion, be a requirement for any automatic.... at a vicarious level it artistically connects the nerd in us to our tool ...


You must have some very specific and specialised tasks whereby you need to confirm the day underwater.


----------



## smittya

Haha! Not trying to hi-jack any ones creative process. Just saying what would be on my wish list. Frankly, I love the Damako case hardness, cross hairs, hands, and date offset and think it would be a shame to not creatively incorporate them. I am open minded though. I suppose I could just say the design as presented is kind of blase and leave it at that... but prefer to offer ideas. The day/date is for when one isn't under water and is generally lost in the space time continuum.


----------



## Aspidistra

Bold!


----------

